# Another Deformed Aquabid Betta...



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

They call it the 'unicorn betta'.
Like giving a name to it makes it ok...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1298192533
What is wrong with it, a tumor?

Just like the 'pirate betta' and those severely deformed molly looking Bettas. Since when was it ok to breed disablities as long as you give it a title?

Like the 'twisty cats'. Purposely inbred to make them have useless front legs that curl up onto the cat's back so they have to drag themselves acrossed the floor.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

that is disturbing


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

What's up with all these sick aquabid breeders lately?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

maybe they think the fish's colours too good to cull so they slap a name on it and try to sell it.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

OR they are just money hungry and could give a damn about the fish's suffering either way the poor fish


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 17, 2011)

Wat. It doesn't even look good. The fish is really pretty though if it didn't have some tumorous lump on its head.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

thats sickening.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

That looks more like tumor than a horn. Thats sick, the fish is pretty tho. He looks like a flowerhorn betta lol but nothing to laugh about that just sad.


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

Aluyasha said:


> Like the 'twisty cats'. Purposely inbred to make them have useless front legs that curl up onto the cat's back so they have to drag themselves acrossed the floor.


That's disgusting...I can't believe people would purposefully breed cats like this, that's so sick!! I pulled up pictures on a search and couln't believe what they're doing.
And with the betta that is very sad too.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Great colors! But it sucks that he has a tumor.... Although, if it isn't bothering him they don't have to cull him, but they shouldn't sell him for breeding.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

And those twisty cats aren't purposely breed. I went on the website and they said that they don't breed them or sell them (the TV show was wrong) and that they don't euthanize them because they are happy.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ewww...my super red female just got one of those tumor things...they're nasty! But hers split open so I'll be posting in the disease section....ANYWAY.

AB breeders need any income they can get...but TBH the only seller I've never seen with deforemed fish is Chaba...he's a great seller, will replace dead fish long after they arrive, and breeds and sells only quality fish.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it reminds me of the "Ryukin HMPK" i found a while back, while looking for green dragon HMPKs on google. :/ had a nasty bump like that, too. how horrid.


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Poor thing  
but his coloring is beautiful!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, what is up with that Pirate betta? I was about to post it here. Is it missing an eye, or what? I can't really tell...:S


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> Yeah, what is up with that Pirate betta? I was about to post it here. Is it missing an eye, or what? I can't really tell...:S


 I believe it was born without one of it's eyes.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I noticed that a lot of that seller's other bettas had subtle facial deformities as well. It looked like it was just waiting to spit one out like that, poor thing. :c


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

FuulieQ said:


> I noticed that a lot of that seller's other bettas had subtle facial deformities as well. It looked like it was just waiting to spit one out like that, poor thing. :c


i just took a look, and saw these boys that looked odd:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1298191262
he looks blind. .___. maybe it's just the flash, though

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1298191277
he looks like he has holes in his head, or missing scales

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1298192553
he looks too short.

i mean, they're all beautiful fish. the seller DOES have some stunning boys(i'm rather smitten with an orange HMPK with blue eyes. <3).


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't see anything cause the sale is closed


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

You have to click the blue link that says something like view item anyways.But yeah that thing is creepy he looks like he could be partially blind to.


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh man, that blue and orange combination is BEAUTIFUL! I've never seen that before, but yeah, sadly his scales don't seem to look right. All of those you posted seem odd/deformed to me.


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

O.O that is so sick!!! i saw the pics for the cats to its nasty!! and poor little betta it doesnt seem like it be good for the fishehs health mg:


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, some of those caught my eye too, Luimeril. Although what I was really thinking of was this guy:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1298192540

Notice the bump on his forehead? I thought it looked strange, and then when I clicked on "unicorn betta" I was just... o-o


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i didn't even notice that. o.0


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Look at this one that was just put up.
He claims it is a special "Turquouise eyed" Betta, but it is clearly blind. And he wants $50.00 for it!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1298432404


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

FuulieQ said:


> Yeah, some of those caught my eye too, Luimeril. Although what I was really thinking of was this guy:
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1298192540
> 
> Notice the bump on his forehead? I thought it looked strange, and then when I clicked on "unicorn betta" I was just... o-o


I can't see any of the colors or descriptions listed there... I do see hormone induced growth tho!


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i just took a look, and saw these boys that looked odd:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1298191277
> he looks like he has holes in his head, or missing scales
> ...


I think the special paint he used pulled the scales out... :twisted:
Its not uncommon for scales to pop out from boys that flare way too much, the PK have harder thicker scales than Spl.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That looks exactly like Whiskey's tumor did. It was fine for a while until it burst and I had to euthanize him. Poor fish.


----------

